# Forgot to cut out potlight in textured ceiling



## Ezock (Jul 4, 2012)

Anybody have a trick to find a potlight behind a finished ceiling. There is no bump out because RC was used and made the light flush so I can't find a pivot point.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

If it's on a main floor jump into the attic if you can but be damn careful to walk on the trusses. Or bring a plank board to go across the trusses. 

If not try popping a pot light out and use your camera on phone or what ever to give you an idea where the electrical box may be. 
Or look at blue print electricians will often mark the floor where the pot lights are to go.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.garrett.com/hobbysite/hbby_pro-pointer_main.aspx

I have used this twice lately. It tells you where the circle is and where the holding brackets are. Look on Craigslist or look up metal detector. They have lots of dealers.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet The Sparky could walk In and point at It. :yes:


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

moore said:


> I'd be willing to bet The Sparky could walk In and point at It. :yes:


I tried to pull this on a job and the **** said "Well, where'd you put it?".


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Sometimes its hard to see the can lights through some plastics used for vapor barriers. Most of the sparkys from my area make marks on the floor under can lights because its hard for even them to remember exactly where they left them. Of course our rockers never miss a can light if there is a mark on the floor... lol


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Is it an isolated can or are the lights in a pattern? Be nice if you could triangulate by other cans. I hate RC..............


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Usually I can bump the ceiling with my hand and here it rattle back


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

pot light-pot-luck!


----------



## btb_drywall (Nov 9, 2014)

If the power is one and there was a light in it find the hot spot if not you can try using a level and find a bulge


----------



## Dumb Drywaller (Feb 23, 2013)

When all else fails, check the plans.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Ezock said:


> Anybody have a trick to find a potlight behind a finished ceiling. There is no bump out because RC was used and made the light flush so I can't find a pivot point.


Does the phrase 'POT LIGHT" have the same meaning elsewhere as it does here in Colorado? I can't explain why, but people have been loosing them left and right around here for the last year or so. Then they try to remember what they were looking for.


----------



## gusto (Oct 11, 2010)

I usually find them by looking at the pattern of lights in the room, do some measuring and then use a narrow wire to probe with, like a coat hanger or smaller. you should be able to feel the back of the box with the wire. If you miss just dab a bit of texture on with your finger. This works for me 95% of the time. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

stuck a mirror and light in a ceiling once


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

It is obviously too late now, but I always put a spot of "upside down paint" on the floor beneath ceiling cans or any wall or ceiling penetration prior to hanging. Then when the inevitable occurs, they are easy to find. I also have one of those remote cameras on a flex wire that I can stick into a hole and see what is going on in the wall or ceiling. It has worked pretty good a couple of times for me.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Well you know how to find it now and hey I've thought I found them before started digging just to find out I was very wrong about the lights placement lol. If this happens especially if you do this on more than one light you will need to go to a specialty store it will have the name "liquor" above the door u will find everything the taper needs to fix your mistake with a smile on his face there:drink:.
These days I like to take a quik pic of the great rooms in a place as a reference rarely do you cove up a light in the small rooms.:yes:


----------

